# ENGINE PICTURES



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey I would just like to see where most of you have installed your b.o.v and intercooler like a general open hood pic would do if i can notice where the bov is installed, because i keep reading about installing it on the intake pipe after the maf but im sorry im not that pro at it so pictures would be perfect!

Thanks
SMR.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

someone just posted a pic of this...

basically the BOV goes on anywhere in the charged section of the piping... if it is recirculated back into the intake pipe after the MAF sensor. if not then its atmospheric...

depending on which route you go will affect your tune...


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

ok im going to search it up and find that pic thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey sam the metal pipe coming out of your throttle body and goes down to turbo, In between there you want to put it. And when you recirculate (if that is what you choose to do) you u route it back to the intake. What i am currently doing i will have pics up soon is just making a whole new pipe that goes to the throttle body and down to the turbo. Then you get your bov with a steel flange and weld the flange on the pipe. This looks a lot cleaner and you can paint it to look nice. I will show pics when i am done.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

thankss alot Shak that sounds quite straight foward should be great help, and cant wait to see those pics ! im sure it'll look good!


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

For sure sam. I should be making that pipe this weekend just for the bov. I am still waiting for the bov and flange, also i am still waiting for the intercooler so i can make the pipeing. But here is a pic of what i did with the intake. pretty simple.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

what the hell it wont let me put the pic on... Grrr


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

ahhhh that sucks i was pumped to see that pic! !


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://i580.photobucket.com/albums/ss249/jvanwinkle14/IMAGE_280.jpg this should work....


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

There we go jeese. Had to do it from photo bucket. But its simple and easy to do. I will post pics of the pipe iam making soon.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

picture of mine


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

THe Pic did not show up Sam....


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

crap lemme try that again !


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

hope it works now


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

No problems with not recirculating? I have ordered my front mount and bov just havent had the time to make the piping and install. Here very soon though. But i was NOT going to recirculate unless i have to.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I will never understand why people install BOVs on the stock T3 turbos, ESPECIALLY when they aren't even running an intercooler.

Damn ricers


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

i guess you dident read me saying i need to install my intercooler before i put my bov on. and when you jack up the boost you need that release of pressure. So what are you talking about!!!! And ricers drive hondas and acuras and do stuff to them, and arnt fast whats so ever and sound like shit!!!!!


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a gsx to and i bet i could show you how ricer i am in that running 375 all wheel horse!!! Oh i have a 350 chevy in a el camino that just i just dynod the other day over 400 horse sounds pretty ricey huh.... Dont beleive me if you want but i am a cert. mechanic and i hate being called a ricer because ricers dont know shit about cars!!!


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

And wether Sam is installing that BOV on his stock turbo who cares!!! Whether you need it or not every turbo car should have a BOV!!! But thats my openion!!!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

This picture:








has a stock turbo and a BOV and no intercooler. And it's just pointless (IMO).

This is the picture I'm talking about. Is this a picture of your car?

Also, the fact that you had to ask where to install the BOV tells me you really don't know much about them. So, did you buy that GSX already built for you?


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dude i wanted to make sure i was right!!! If people used the factory pipe. Because i dident!! Thats what i was asking. And no, no one built my gsx but me. Pulled motor and put it back in. 60 trim turbo, je pistons, eagle rods, arp head and main bolts, New crank, and a lot more. If you think that installing a bov on a car is pointless you would be way wrong.... Turbos need that release and if they dont get it they like to overheat or go bad. So why nissan never put one on its beyond me. Stock or not!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Running a BOV on a car that only runs 6.7psi (or 4.5psi) stock Z31 turbo is worthless. You create more problems than you solve by dumping raw fuel into cylinders with little air to support full combustion. Then, when that unburnt fuel does ignite on its way out of the cylinders, you get all sorts of carbon buildup in the exhaust valves and exhaust and burn up your catalytic converter. That is why Nissan didn't include them on the Z31, because it isn't necessary.

And you think that not having a BOV will cause a turbo to overheat or go bad? Really? You're a mechanic? Remind me to not recommend you to my friends in Minnesota. "go bad" is such a great description. :lame:

Please explain how not having a BOV would cause it to overheat.

Then explain how not having a BOV would cause it to "go bad". You might also want to explain what you mean by "go bad".


----------



## M3 to Z31 (May 11, 2010)

Haha you guys are funny.

Hey AZ, im thinkin about selling my M3 for a single turbo Z31.

Any thoughts or recomendations?

I know nothing about nissans let alone charged ones.

but i am looking forward to trading them.

i test drove it today and i was amazed how much power it has for the mileage and year.

And if you know where i can find a manual for one?

i would like to start costomizing it when i get it.

thanks, Nathaniel.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

M3 to Z31 said:


> Haha you guys are funny.
> 
> Hey AZ, im thinkin about selling my M3 for a single turbo Z31.
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll call you a dumb ass for selling an M3 for a Z31, but if that's what you want....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I guess I don't know what year M3 you have, but if it's in good condition, I'd keep the M3 over a Z31.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm going to swap my ka24e into my z31 so I can use the na vg30 in my hb low rider tuck! Should I turbo it while I'm swapping or would that be too difficult? I'll be putting the ka24 in the z so I can still drive it.


----------

